# LanceTheBlueKnight done with cubing???



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello all. Recently, a speedcuber (former) has quit speedcubing and youtubing.
Lance is well known for his epic stop motions, and his puzzle modding.
Well anyhow, I want your opinions of Lance leaving.
I think its good that he is making choices for his life. What do you think? :confused:

Here is the link to his video about him talking about leaving: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeIE5Jz8LUM&playnext=1&videos=cA2_SzCGLfo&feature=sub


----------



## nothing9998 (Aug 6, 2010)

Man that sure sucks.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this a joke? Cause your username is Joker.....


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 6, 2010)

He still contributes to the cubing community, he just stops trying to get faster at cubes.

I believe the choice is up to him, and whatever it is, make it worth it 

It kind of sucks knowing I'll never be able to race lance now (haha xD), but at least I still get to watch his vids on youtube

EDIT:
lolwut I didn't see the youtube part.
Now thats bull. 
Even if it isn't, I hope he comes back


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Is this a joke? Cause your username is Joker.....



Yea my name is Joker, but no joke, take a look at the vid


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a joke? Cause your username is Joker.....
> ...



what vid????


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lolwut I didn't see the youtube part.
> Now thats bull.
> Even if it isn't, I hope he comes back



Yea, no more epic stop motions and puzzle mods


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...



The video I linked


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...


oh srry that deserves a :fp for me


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...



Lol


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 6, 2010)

This doesn't really surprise me. It's still sad, but in the last few videos and on Blog TV and stuff, he never really seemed excited about anything.


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> This doesn't really surprise me. It's still sad, but in the last few videos and on Blog TV and stuff, he never really seemed excited about anything.



True true
He hasn't been making much vids recently, so I sorta expected it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Not surprising. It's not healthy to stay on the Internet all day.


----------

